# Yay!  Closed on our VGC contract



## heathpack (Jun 17, 2011)

After much tribulation, we have finally closed on a small resale VGC contract-- Just enough points to get us a weekend a year at Disneyland and a week at WDW every 3rd year or so.  One of the best things about DVC is the ability to buy these small slices of TS- if you just want a studio for a weekend a year, you can basically buy just that and even better, only pay the corresponding small slice of MF.

Its really nice to get this thing closed, now we need to get the points into the system, so we can try for a reservation at Aulani for next January.

Yay again.

H


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats!!!

You know what happens after you buy DVC?

You buy another contract.


----------



## heathpack (Jun 18, 2011)

You're right!  This is actually our second.

H


----------



## chriskre (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats!  I'm jealous.


----------



## Denise L (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats!  Here at VGC right now on rented points and loving DLR more because I love the villas!  Enjoy your points!


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 19, 2011)

Congratulations and Welcome Home!  Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jun 22, 2011)

Congrats and Welcome Home! VGC is my favorite DVC resort.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 28, 2011)

Shocking to me that a resale contract would be available so soon at VGC. I wonder if the buyer added on for the purpose of reselling?

elaine


----------



## heathpack (Jun 28, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Shocking to me that a resale contract would be available so soon at VGC. I wonder if the buyer added on for the purpose of reselling?
> 
> elaine



We actually had 2 under contract.  The first offer was accepted back in Dec 2010 for a blazing price.  Owner's story was he bought several contacts and then he & his wife divorced.  After many months, owner backed out of the deal without completing the sale, due to difficulties in getting the paperwork notarized in Canada (where he lived).  Allegedly, he finally decided to keep his contracts and rent his points.

I do not know the story on our second contract, the one which actually closed. However I was visiting a DVC BBS and I saw someone who's handle is the same as my seller's name.  That person commented somewhere on those boards that he's owned points at every DVC resort.  I have the impression that he bought the points, used 1 year, but always knew he'd sell.  That makes no sense to me, I think he just bought them to say he had.  Unless he had purchased a gazillion points with some awesome incentive, he lost $ on his purchase.

H


----------

